# Any Toupe users also ride a Phenom?



## rollin nolan (Jun 22, 2007)

I just built the components from my 07 Roubaix Expert into a cyclocross bike. I have a new road bike on order, but that's a different thread. I'm still using the Toupe Gel saddle from my old ride. I really like the Toupe saddle and will be getting a new one for my new road bike as it's coming with an Arione CX (ouch). The Toupe works pretty well for cross with cycling shorts but this bike will also serve duty pulling the bike trailer and going on trips to the pancake house, etc. The Toupe is OK without cycling shorts, but not great. Anyone out there ride a Toupe on their road bike and also have a Phenom on their MTB. I'm wondering if the Phenom SL or Phenom Gel is compatible the someone who has a Toupe shaped arse. Thanks.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Me. I really like it. :thumbsup:


----------



## andyk (Feb 17, 2009)

I moved from the other direction lol

I used to use a Phenom SL on my MTB (well still do, but it doesn't get much use)

Bought 2 roadies, both with Toupe (non-gel) Saddles in the same width.

All very comfortable


----------



## DS1239622 (Mar 21, 2007)

I rode a Toupe for a year and a half. Inspired me to buy a Phenom for my mountain bike. While I switched to different saddle on my road bike I still love the Phenom on my mountain bike.


----------



## nathanbal (Feb 23, 2009)

me too. i use phenom's on most of mountain bikes. very similar and are also a very good saddle.


----------



## AZRider3 (May 5, 2009)

I actually ride the Phenom Gel in a 143 on my road bike. I've always had a hard time finding comfortable road saddles (I'm 6'5" and 200 lbs.) and the Phenom is awesome! Highly recommend it!


----------



## El Castigador (Aug 12, 2009)

rollin nolan said:


> I just built the components from my 07 Roubaix Expert into a cyclocross bike. I have a new road bike on order, but that's a different thread. I'm still using the Toupe Gel saddle from my old ride. I really like the Toupe saddle and will be getting a new one for my new road bike as it's coming with an Arione CX (ouch). The Toupe works pretty well for cross with cycling shorts but this bike will also serve duty pulling the bike trailer and going on trips to the pancake house, etc. The Toupe is OK without cycling shorts, but not great. Anyone out there ride a Toupe on their road bike and also have a Phenom on their MTB. I'm wondering if the Phenom SL or Phenom Gel is compatible the someone who has a Toupe shaped arse. Thanks.


Me too, Phenom Gel.


----------



## shibaman (May 2, 2008)

My Langster has a Toupe on it. Minimalist seat, but it works for me. I bought a Phenom for my Dale System six because the original saddle gave me sore spots. So far it has been a great saddle. No sore ass!:thumbsup:


----------

